# Nepenthes Alata HB



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I found a HUGE pitcher Nepenthes at Home Depot for $12.00 would this work inside a viv? It's a hanging pitcher plant so it would have to be up higher. Would the frogs stray away from it? Or would they possibly jump in? Any advice would help! If not it'll be a nice fly eater on the outside of my rack.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I personally do not grow Nepenthes, but I can tell you that unless your set up is the size of your bathroom... The plant will start to climb and consume all but the largest tanks. As for the frogs, it may seem counter-intuitive, but it seems many frogs deal with these fine. Some even hydrate in in the pitchers, and seem quite able to climb in and out

You may find this useful: 

Nepenthes (Tropical Pitcher Plant) Care Sheet

```

```


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Lowes alata in the shade house, and it easily grows 3-4' during the summer, then usually dies back a bit in winter and starts all over again in the spring. Left in warmer temps year round the vine is going to get HUGE. I suggest growing it outside your tank


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Bonnie! I was thinking so. It'll be a nice escapee killer for FF's hopefully!


----------

